

280 North (YC Winter 08) speaks at FOWA - ryan
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2008/10/13/franciscos-talk-at-fowa-london/

======
blakeweb
280slides definitely looks sharp, but it seems to be the only application so
far that's a working example of a fairly complex web app built on cappuccino.
This despite the fact that in the video he claims it's pretty simple to port a
mac app onto the web using this framework.

Has anyone taken a test drive of this framework yet? Know of any good apps out
there besides the ones posted at <http://cappuccino.org/learn/demos/>?

~~~
warwick
I'm working on porting a desktop app over to Cappuccino. It's important to
remember that Cappuccino doesn't include all of the components found in the
Cocoa frameworks yet. This makes it a little hard to port an app over
directly.

For example, I just spent my weekend writing a few hundred lines of tableview
code, since that's one of the classes that's missing from the framework. For
my app, tableviews are essential.

I wouldn't expect my port to be done before December. Moving a desktop app
over to the web isn't just a matter of slapping it in a browser. Some things
have to be fundamentally redesigned to fit within a browser window.

------
Tichy
Entertaining video, but in the end, giving a few more details about Cappuccino
might have been more worthwhile than the anecdotes. As it is, I only took away
that yet another framework claims to solve all my problems. Not very
convincing.

~~~
tolmasky
If you look at the title you'll see that this is actually just the
"highlights" reel. The actual talk given at FOWA went much further in depth
into the actual technologies. Hopefully they will put this up too.

------
axod
I like the slides app, and it was a good talk, but does the world really need
_another_ web framework?

Is creating a new framework just a way to build a cool community/userbase to
sell things to later?

~~~
tlrobinson
Sure there's a _lot_ of web frameworks and libraries out there, but not many
targeted at the far right side of the web "spectrum" he showed. There's Flex
and Silverlight, if you don't mind being locked into proprietary runtimes that
require a plugin install. There's GWT if you want to write Java...

------
siong1987
YC Winter 08? Starts already? So, 280 North already got accepted?

~~~
tlrobinson
The "winter" session begins in January, thus we were in the program beginning
10 months ago.

